# Honmamon Honesuki



## Aaron Pankonin (Jul 24, 2017)

I have never like the shape a a western boning knife. I wanted to try a carbon honesuki to see if it would better perform on my kitchen meat related tasks including chicken, skirt / flank steaks, and occasional wild game butchering.

I wanted to keep the price under $100 uSD, which quickly eliminated many more known Japanese makers (MAC, Masatomo, Misono). I also wanted a western style handle to blend in with some of my other knives (MAC Pro petty, MAC Damascus slicer, Misono Swedish carbon).

I took a gamble on a knife on Amazon from Honmamon. The knife shipped direct from Japan and arrived in just over one week. The knife was well packaged and arrived in perfect condition. The knife has a 6" blade and is a right hand single bevel. The knife is sharp out of box, but wasn't able to cut paper. This was quickly remedied on a 3000/8000 whetstone.

The fit and finish is excellent and blends in well with the other knives I mentioned above. I didn't find any visual imperfections. The handle is comfortable and well fit to the full tang blade. The blade makers mark is stamped/carved into the blade which I think contributes to the overall appearance.

In the photos of these knife styles I thought the blade profile was completely flat, but this knife has a slight curve. This should help facilitate butchering activities and some rocking motion on the cutting board.

I asked Honmamon a couple of questions and their support was very quick and as helpful as they could be. They indicated they are the distributor for smaller makers. They indicated they have been a wholesaler since 1948 working with many knife makers in Japan.

Initial impressions meet my home use needs. I've only trimmed some steaks and tasks are so much easier with a truly sharp knife. I cut up some full wings into sections and it worked very well. I will report back after more use.

I'm sure I will learn more about functionality, Edge retention, and blade reactivity. I'm considering forcing a patina on it like I did on another carbon knife.


----------



## Aaron Pankonin (Jul 24, 2017)

https://goo.gl/photos/hGc4wYc6ppXckRcEA

Pics aren't showing up. Trying again.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

First I've heard of these guys, they have some decent prices. You got a real single bevel, that's nice.


----------

